# Need help to identify tree.



## erikmx875 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can anyone help identify what kind of tree this is in the images? Thank you.


----------



## Raintree (Aug 7, 2014)

Not sure what zone you are in, if it's south I would guess it's a Tropical turpentine tree. Also called *Gumbo-limbo*.


----------



## erikmx875 (Aug 7, 2014)

We are located in Boise, Idaho. Would it be possible for such a tree to grow in this zone?


----------



## Raintree (Aug 8, 2014)

http://lee.ifas.ufl.edu/Hort/GardenPubsAZ/Gumbo_Limbo.pdf

U.S.D.A. Zone:9B-11 (25°F minimum)

Boise, Idaho = zone 6b (-5F to O )

Crush up some leaves & twigs & smell for an odor of turpentine. 

It's possible, don't expect it to last long if in fact it is a turpentine tree. Whats the story behind it?


----------



## javier.alvarez (Nov 2, 2014)

This is a mexican tree

Copal family ( burseraceae)
The people call it " papelillo"

Their leaves are use in a mistical ceremonies



I have 3 diferents trees in GuadalajaraJalisco México


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## javier.alvarez (Nov 2, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## javier.alvarez (Nov 2, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## javier.alvarez (Nov 2, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## javier.alvarez (Nov 2, 2014)

Regards


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## javier.alvarez (Nov 2, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------

